# Delta 22-785x planer? Decent first semi-serious planer?



## jonwright (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm a noob looking to get a planer, and I'm thinking a nice cab planer would be a nice addition to the shop. vs. a new benchtop model.

Found used Delta 22-785X planer. Google turns up next to nothing on this. Anyone know anything about it?

It has foldable roller in and out feed tables - I'm HOPING that it isn't difficult to get them parallel to table? that's rather a selling feature for me in a smaller shop.

Dood is asking for offers, so I have no idea what's market or what's reputation on this machine. I'm not interested in spending more than $600 for a used planer - that's about my budget I'm hoping.

I'm in Arkansas and ironically used equipment is hard to come by and when it does pop up it's either really old or folks just want nearly new prices. I've used a Dewalt 735 and the noise is just insane - however given the current rebate and price for the full pacakge (735x with another set of knives and in/outfeed tables) it seems to be a small premium over the Ridgid and Dewalt 734.

Maybe the portable General Equipment lunchbox planer with spiral head? That's about same as the 735 at roughly $650 (actually 735x is $530 with rebate now). My addiction dealer I use has one but has few clients that have purchased it.

Otherwise I'd prolly just get a Griz Go453 and call it day - but I've spent over my individual tool budget with my table saw so I need to compromise somewhere else.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I couldn't find any info on that planer, except that somebody's offering blades for it on Ebay. So it's a 15 incher. I had a DW 735, and got rid of it largely because I couldn't stand the noise. I also much prefer machines with induction as opposed to universal motors. And plenty of cast iron.

Byrd makes a helical cutterhead for the DW735, which is supposed to make it much quieter. I ended up with a Jet JJP12-HH combo machine, which as a similar cutterhead. It is orders of magnitude quieter. I now wear earmuffs not for the planer but for the dust collector. It's likely Byrd could make a Shellix for that Delta, though it would cost a bundle.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I had the same trouble. I wanted a 15" and every thing was over priced and/or well used. If you are looking for used you need to be very patient, have cash in hand, and be ready. I waited over a year of searching CL to find mine. I ended up buying a 20" 3phz jet knock off for $675 and I had to drive 300 miles round trip. More than I truly need, but at the price how could I go wrong. Just a side leg this pushed me into 3phase (3phz) power. I ended up building a 10HP rotary converter with a pre-made panel. It was stupid easy and it added $265 to the final cost, but now I have enough 3phz to run any machine I want up to 7.5HP. So it was really more of an investment in my shop, and will allow me to run more efficient commercial machines that are often heaver duty and cheaper. Just an fyi it would cost $4000 for the planer when it was new. I love the machine and have never used one like it. just my point of view I will never use a lunch box in my shop. they are noisy, under powered, and parts can only be sourced from the manufacture.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

John, while I'm not able to help much on this particular subject I am in Arkansas also. Where abouts do you live? There's a not bad looking Grizz on the little rock CL but it's just a 13 in. Best of luck.
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/tls/3614467171.html


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

That is a pretty nice dual speed 15" planer, and those fold up roller extension tables were options, not usually included with the base machine. But without seeing it, it's hard to tell. I'd play dumb, tell him that you can get a brand new thickness planer for around $400 at the Borg, so you would be willing to go maybe $250 for a nice used one depending on condition  If he sputters at the $400 price, show him some of the cheap 12/13 inch lunch boxes online and act like you don't know the difference. Never know, you might wind up with a steal of a deal!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## jonwright (Feb 4, 2013)

Richard, yeah, I've emailed the guy and no reply. But for that amount of $$ I think I'd rather have a new 735. I don't intend to make moulding at all and all things being equal I'd rather have a wider planer if possible - 15" minimum if possible.

Not being able to find much about that Delta unit is a bit unnerving. But if I can still get parts I guess it'll be OK, right? Assuming the unit is in good shape etc.


----------



## jonwright (Feb 4, 2013)

So I called the guy - planer had been listed since 2-20, guy is coming this AM to pick it up. Seller reports the price was $700. So if I do the math: 6 hr drive, +$150 in fuel is $950. For $1,200 I can get a Griz unit shipped to my door nnew. Saving $250 and taking a day off work and being home is worth $250 to me.

Soooooo….back to where I was.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Get the Grizz and a good Peltor 29db ear muff set. I use hearing protection when usin' my planer (733), TS, blah, blah.
Your ears will thank you regardless of which planer ya buy.
Bill


----------

